# If you could change your Enneatype to any other type, what would it be?



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

7w8, seems like a cool type to be.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Type 9w1


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

9w8 seems like an interesting type. 7w6 is cool too.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

2w3 

I don't want to be a 7, I know a 7.

I don't think I know any 2w3s, though, so my mind might change if I do.


----------



## Houseplant (May 2, 2018)

Jean-Luc Picard is a 1. Nuff said.


----------

